# Lexie went to the bridge this morning



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, poor Lexie.

Lana


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your family! That was a shock when I saw the title. We are here for you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, shoot, I hate these threads. I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Lexie. Run free, beautiful girl!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Know that right up until the end you gave her the very best, and that we are all here feeling your pain wit you.

Rest in peace sweet Lexie.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

God speed Lexie. Run free of pain.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lexie.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Lexie's loss. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry....the time with these dear dogs is never long enough..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear the loss of your Lexie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexie's Mom*

Lexie's Mom

I am so very sorry to hear about Lexie, but she will be playing with my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.

Lexie is at peace and in no pain. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Ten wonderful years you got to enjoy Lexi but way too young. I am so sorry


----------



## Fleabane (Jul 29, 2010)

Such sad news, thinking of you all


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Lexie's passing. Godspeed gorgeous girl.....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am terribly sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lexie. She is still with you now walking on silent paws. May your memories give you comfort in your time of loss. My heart goes out to you. She is running and playing with my Beau and Ben at the bridge.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

thank you all so very much!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Lexie. Sending you strength.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - RIP seet Lexie


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for you loss of Lexie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for our loss. Lexie was a pretty girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, it is so hard losing them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss and pain.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Lexie she was only a baby still 9 is no age bless her 
Sweet dreams Lexie


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this.
RIP,pretty girl!.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Lexie


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

They leave us far too soon. I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Lexie.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sam, our rescue crossed the Rainbow Bridge Thursday night. I got to believe they are probably together and both are young and healthy again. Run free, sweet Lexie and Sam.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby Lexi. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lexi, RIP sweet girl


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss...Godspeed Sweet Girl.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Lexie. May she live in your heart forever. Their time on this Earth is far too short. Hugs.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear this


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Lexie.

Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Man it is so hard when we lose our buddies. Payers to you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Lexie. I am so sorry to hear this sad news, and wish you strength and peace in the coming weeks.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry! Lexie will meet sweet Hannah at the Rainbow Bridge and they will run free!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss....Run free, Lexie...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss..Run free sweet Lexie!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Lexie was still a young girl in my eyes.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Lexie - she will now be running free at the bridge

Sleep softly Lexie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Lexie. She left you much too soon. Below is a link to a web page I have found comfort in at times such as this.

THE STAR


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words. Was very strange waking up this morning getting out of the bed and not stepping on her and cussing. Lots of adjusting to do. Gracie my Newfoundland is grieving. Keeps looking around for her and just not relaxed. Hooch my rottweiler seems ok. Lexie was my special girl. I got divorced in 2001 and moved out. the first weekend i went to a breeder and got her. I replaced my exhusband with a golden girl he wouldn't ever let me have. She has and always will have a special place in my heart


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

So very sorry-


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww not Lexie? Seems like she was just a pup when I joined and Abby was just a pup, but I guess ahe was a bit older. I am so sorry, I am sure the hole in your heart is huge. RIP Lexie. Good thoughts for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Lexie.


----------



## TxHoneybee (Jul 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Lexie.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very sorry you have loss your dear Lexie. Thinking of you at this sad time. RIP Lexie.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Very sorry. Thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard - sleep soft at the bridge sweet Lexie - until you see your mommy again.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Lexie!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lexie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very, very, sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Lexie. Hope your memories of your beautiful girl will bring you comfort.


----------

